# איל / צבי



## albondiga

Hi all,

Do איל and צבי refer to different animals?  Or are they just two ways to say the same thing (deer)?


----------



## scriptum

צבי means gazelle


----------



## cfu507

There is a difference between them, but they are from the same family (if this is the correct expression). The אילis bigger and has longer horns.


----------



## albondiga

OK, looks like:
צבי = gazelle
איל = deer

Thanks!


----------



## Gadyc

albondiga said:


> OK, looks like:
> צבי = gazelle
> איל = deer
> 
> Thanks!


 
I think it's right but don't mix between:

Eyal (איל) is the male of the deer / moose, 
BUT 
Ayil (איל) is the male of the cheep.
Same spelling, different prononciation, and totally different animals.

For Hebrew readers: http://www.safa-ivrit.org/fauna/ayal.php


----------



## scriptum

Gadyc said:


> Eyal (איל) is the male of the deer / moose,


Hi Gadyc,
Sorry for my pedantry:
"eyal" means "strength",
"ayal" means "deer".


----------



## Gadyc

scriptum said:


> Hi Gadyc,
> Sorry for my pedantry:
> "eyal" means "strength",
> "ayal" means "deer".


 
Yes, you are rigth. 

I dodn't think that Eyal is used in modern Hebrew (at least) for "strengh". 
It is quite rare also in the Bible.
 I am sure that a pupil using Eyal as Strength in his homework will probably get a red cross on it.


----------



## albondiga

Gadyc said:


> For Hebrew readers: http://www.safa-ivrit.org/fauna/ayal.php



First line from that page: "עוד זוג בעלי חיים שלעיתים מבלבלים בינם הם האַיָּל והצבי" ... looks like I'm not the only one! 

Anyway, thanks to everyone for clearing this up!


----------



## chaya

Hi Gadyc,
A small correction for you :
The male of the sheep is called a 'ram'.  The female is called a 'ewe' (pronounced 'you') .  'Cheep is the sound made by baby birds when calling for food.  Kol tuv.   CHAYA


----------



## Gadyc

chaya said:


> Hi Gadyc,
> 'Cheep is the sound made by baby birds when calling for food.


 
Yes of course. I meant Sheep.


----------

